# Quick and Easy Preworkout meal



## 007 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey guys and gals,
I work over an hour away from home/the gym and I need some suggestions on a good preworkout meal.  It has to be something I can pack and eat in the car on my way to the gym.  Any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

tuna and mayo
protein shake and natural pb
if the gym is only and hour from home why not eat a meal and then just go?


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2004)

1/2 cup whole oats and 40 grams of whey protein blend and drink...


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2004)

Work is an hour from the gym/home. So what ever the meal is, I would have to take it work, try and keep it cool and then reheat it before I leave.  So I guess I would prefer something simple that I can just carry in a bag.


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2004)

Since I don't have a blender at work, is protein powder something that can be mixed and used later (Like 10 hrs later)?


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2004)

007 said:
			
		

> Since I don't have a blender at work, is protein powder something that can be mixed and used later (Like 10 hrs later)?



certainly...as long as the mixture is kept cold and does not contain creatine and or L-Glutamine.  I would use pre-made protein drinks in 48 hours...


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 26, 2004)

Frozen chicken breast and ketchup, room temp chicken isnt as bad as it sounds.


----------



## ianmcardle666 (Jul 26, 2004)

A lot of these posts suggest meals that are quite complicated or supplement oriented.  Why not just go for a plain old tuna/chicken + salad sandwich?  You've got plenty protein, not much fat and some complex carbs.  Shouldn't that be enough?

BTW I'm not being sarcastic or anything - just curious.


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2004)

ianmcardle666 said:
			
		

> A lot of these posts suggest meals that are quite complicated or supplement oriented.



what is wrong with meals that are supplement oriented ?


----------



## ianmcardle666 (Jul 26, 2004)

I didn't mean to knock supplements for meals - protein shakes are a lifesaver if I haven't got time to prepare anything else - I just prefer to use them as a convenience rather than the rule.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 26, 2004)

007 said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals,
> I work over an hour away from home/the gym and I need some suggestions on a good preworkout meal.  It has to be something I can pack and eat in the car on my way to the gym.  Any Ideas?


If you're going to eat while you're driving, I would keep it real simple.. Don't want you to kill yourself or anyone else.. Find a good meal replacement bar and get a coffee.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 26, 2004)

Ian,
the answer is simple, Drive
Some people do what they can to get bigger, anything they can. And they get really big. 
Others do what they want to get bigger. And gets a little bigger. (I belong in this group, and admire the other group)


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 26, 2004)

ianmcardle666 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to knock supplements for meals - protein shakes are a lifesaver if I haven't got time to prepare anything else - I just prefer to use them as a convenience rather than the rule.


Isn't that what he's talking about ? Not having time to prepare a meal...


----------



## ianmcardle666 (Jul 26, 2004)

Spitfire, I didn't really think this was a question of mentality.  I just prefer a "proper" meal to a shake, and so only have one when my preparation time is short.  Are you saying that dedication and lots of supplements have to go hand in hand?  If I can get decent carbs and enough protein from "normal" food, isn't that good enough?  Sorry if I'm misunderstanding.


Spike, I thought he had time to prepare something before work?  I make my food in the morning before work and leave it in the fridge until I need it.  I thought that might have been a simple solution, but was just wondering if that sort of meal would be sufficient compared to the oats/protein powder combo a post mentioned earlier.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 26, 2004)

ianmcardle666 said:
			
		

> Spike, I thought he had time to prepare something before work?  I make my food in the morning before work and leave it in the fridge until I need it.  I thought that might have been a simple solution, but was just wondering if that sort of meal would be sufficient compared to the oats/protein powder combo a post mentioned earlier.


Hey, I don't know, he said something about driving and eating, we don't need someone on the road fumbling around with a fork when they're doing 55 on the highway.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry, supplement, is a very braud word. But the Idea is the same. Those who know what, when, and why there eating the food there eating, is what I meant not just "supplements". Me personaly know why, when and what to eat I just cant...


----------



## ianmcardle666 (Jul 26, 2004)

Yep Spitfire, know the feeling - especially when cutting.  Still, needs must.


Spike I agree, maybe we should probably keep cutlery and speeding automobiles separate!


----------



## assassin (May 5, 2006)

LAM said:
			
		

> certainly...as long as the mixture is kept cold and does not contain creatine and or L-Glutamine.  I would use pre-made protein drinks in 48 hours...




i use a spoon to blend the shake with my hand i guess no need to a blender


----------



## sonofman (May 5, 2006)

LAM said:
			
		

> certainly...as long as the mixture is kept cold and does not contain creatine and or L-Glutamine.  I would use pre-made protein drinks in 48 hours...



I read somewhere that protein powder starts to denature in water after about 15-20 minutes.  I don't know.  I ususally make them when I ready to down it


----------



## assassin (May 5, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that protein powder starts to denature in water after about 15-20 minutes.  I don't know.  I ususally make them when I ready to down it



i put the powder in an empty glass with a lid and take it to college then when i wana drink it a but a bottle of water  and if i want a small bottle of skimmed milk and take out the spoon blend it then drink it ......that's it no need to complicate the issue.


----------



## assassin (May 5, 2006)

007 said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals,
> I work over an hour away from home/the gym and I need some suggestions on a good preworkout meal.  It has to be something I can pack and eat in the car on my way to the gym.  Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks



my prework out meal is usually some fruits (apples or bannanas) and the whey protein drink ,if u want take a table spoon of flax oil or wheat germ oil as a fat intake,, easily digested fast prepared,,,, another easy prework out meals,,,peanut butter sandwich, nuts with any carbs,


----------



## mike456 (May 5, 2006)

tuna


----------



## Favre (May 5, 2006)

How about grinding up a half cup to one cup of oats in a coffee grinder, and combining that with 30 -40 grams of protein powder in a shaker cup? When it's time to eat, just add the water and shake. Put the ground up oats on top of the powder beforehand, it will mix better.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2006)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Hey, I don't know, he said something about driving and eating, we don't need someone on the road fumbling around with a fork when they're doing 55 on the highway.



55??


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2006)

hey captain obvious, what a protein shaker???





			
				007 said:
			
		

> Since I don't have a blender at work, is protein powder something that can be mixed and used later (Like 10 hrs later)?


----------

